# Tivo service for non-Tivo hardware?



## love2jam (May 31, 2005)

Anyone know if Tivo has ever been approached about providing their service for non-Tivo hardware? In other words, what if your PC with tuner could access the Tivo service to get channel guides, search for programs, etc.. I've never setup a PC PVR, but it seems like it would be fairly limited without being able to connect to a service that would provide a channel lineup. Is there anything out there that provides a similar service?

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Um...

http://www.nero.com/enu/liquidtv-introduction.html


----------



## love2jam (May 31, 2005)

Wow... thanks a bunch for replying so fast to this. I've got to believe that I heard about this sometime in the past, but forgot. I'll have to check it out.

Thanks!
Bruce


----------

